# Hochteich



## Mario09 (4. Mai 2013)

Huhu,

wie in der Vorstellung beschrieben , haben wir ab 1 Juli einen Hochteich Haus und Garten , dank glücklicher Umstände.

Das Haus bekommen wir Geschenkt sozusagen auch, der Teich sollte ca 2500 Liter haben ...
so zum wichtigsten den Teich Projekt...

Warum will ich den Hochteich Umbauen, kurz und einfach mir gefällt es persönlich einfach nicht  , und der Garten soll doch Natur naher als jetzt gestaltet werden.
Die Steine werden als Trockenmauer verwendet , und für den Lehmoffen als Fundament ...

Ich schildere mal meine Pläne Vorhaben, hoffe man kann sich was vorstellen :beten

Hochteich Rückbauen, Sumpfzone Flachwasserzone soweit erweitern wie es die Folie zulässt+Kapillarsperre. 
(In Überlegung ist die Sumpfzone auch zu erweitern um 2 Meter) 

Hoffe das wird alles so einfach wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe

Da der Teich auch sehr ungünstig liegt, und viel Sonne abbekommt. Wird auf der rechten Seite eine Terrasse gebaut mit Mini Steg ... wie ich das anstelle da grüble ich noch 

Bepflanzung sollen eigentlich nur einheimische pflanzen werden, da hab ich eigentlich schon eine lange lange liste  ...

Fisch werden nicht eingesetzt ....

Über Anregungen wichtige Punkte die ich vielleicht vergessen habe würde ich mich freuen ...
lg Mario

Ps: wirklich weiter Berichten werde ich ab 1 Juli wenn ich im Haus Wohne


----------



## Speedy 1975 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

witzig
du willst deinen hochteich rückbauen und ich möchte meinen gerne so in der art haben wie deiner jetzt ist.
schade das man sowas nicht einfach zusammengebaut auf nen grossen anhänger stellen kann,dann würde ich dir den abnehemen


----------



## Mario09 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu  , 

ja so toll wie er am Foto ausschaut ist er leider nicht denk ich mal ... 

hab ihn mit der Kamera recht gut in Szene gesetzt ...

Der Teich war vorher auch nur 40 cm tief , nachdem durch __ Reiher ect Fische eingefunden haben ist er tiefer gegraben worden !Aber leider einfach eine Grube alle Wände steil abfallend ... 

Somit werde ich viel mit Pflanztaschen ect arbeiten hab da so einiges im Kopf gg ..

lg Mario 

anbei noch ein bild (blöd aufgenommen ) andere seite des Teiches 

PS: gibt es einen Bericht von deinem Umbau des Teiches  ? finde gerade nichts


----------



## Kolja (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hallo Mario,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ich bin kein Fan von Hochteichen, aber mit so einer schönen Trockenmauer, das sieht doch gut aus.

Ich habe nicht richtig verstanden, was du vorhast. Alles abbauen und das Material an anderer Stelle verwenden und den Teich auch an anderer Stelle neu graben?

Ich würde Überlegungen anstellen, den Teich an dieser Stelle zu belassen. 
- die Trockenmauer bepflanzen
- die Steine aus dem Teich holen
- als Substrat Sand/Lehm verwenden
- innen eine Sumpfzone gestalten (evtl. durch Erhöhung mit Kästen etc)
- das äußere Umfeld auch bepflanzen
- evtl. einen Kleinbaum zur Beschattung

Wie ist denn das weitere Umfeld im Garten? Auf den Fotos sind ja nicht viele Pflanzen zu sehen.


----------



## Mario09 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu Andrea, 

alle Punkte sind fast so geplant wie du schreibst!  

Die Trockenmauer wird aber fix abgebaut und der Teich um eine kleine Flachwasser erweitert.... (sumpfzone wird sich leider nicht ausgehn mit der Folie ... mal schauen)

Bäume Sträucher ect hab ich zu genüge  im Garten die ich verwenden kann ...
Derzeit ist es halt eine Art ein Englischer Schaugarten  was  gar nicht meines ist, ich sehe ihn als Bausatz sozusagen !

Der Garten wird/soll ein Naturgarten werden.
Noch ein paar Fotos vom Garten !

Werde die Tage mal ein Plan erstellen das man sich das besser vorstellen kann !


lg Mario

PS.anke für die Begrüßung


----------



## Mario09 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*



Mario09 schrieb:


> Der Garten wird/soll ein Naturgarten werden.
> Noch ein paar Fotos vom Garten !



Huhu,

ups meinte: Richtung Naturgarten und Nutzgarten !  

lg Mario


----------



## Kolja (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hallo Mario,

danke für die Fotos. Da sind ja doch schon jede Menge Pflanzen! Da hast du ja einen guten Anfang.

Vielleicht ist es möglich den Teich ohne Abbau umzugestalten? Ein wenig Randzone meine ich auf den ersten Fotos gesehen zu haben und dann bleibt immer noch das Auffüllen/Anheben von innen z.B. mit Kästen. Diese sieht kann man so gestalten/bepflanzen, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Evtl. kannst du ja mehr entdecken, wenn die Steine aus dem Teich sind.


----------



## Mario09 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*



Kolja schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es möglich den Teich ohne Abbau umzugestalten? Ein wenig Randzone meine ich auf den ersten Fotos gesehen zu haben und dann bleibt immer noch das Auffüllen/Anheben von innen z.B. mit Kästen. Diese sieht kann man so gestalten/bepflanzen, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Evtl. kannst du ja mehr entdecken, wenn die Steine aus dem Teich sind.



Huhu Andrea, 
Danke für den Input...
Ja die Idee behalte ich sicher im Hinterkopf auch  mal schauen ist ja noch alles in Planung bin eh auch am hin her überlegen  ...

Ja eine kleine Randzone gibt es der Teich war davor nur 40 cm tief (als genau so tief wie die Mauer) ....

und wurde danach tiefer gegraben in der Mitte ...

lg Mario


----------



## Mario09 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu an alle ,
so der derzeitige Plan nach reichlich hin und her überlegen ! 
Der Teich wird dieses Jahr ein Hochteich bleiben.

Hoffe man erkennt auf dem Plan was oder die Idee :beten
Mal Kurz zum Plan die Erläuterung:

Die Steine wo die Ufer matte geplant ist werden alle entfernt, sowie in der Zone wo das Substrat eingebracht wird. 

Aus diesen Steinen würde ich gerne einen kleine Wall Bauen (mit Beton) das das Substrat nicht abrutscht, oder habt ihr bessere Ideen nur her damit !

Und in der Tiefen Zone würde ich auch gerne Sand/Lehm Gemisch einbringen.
Da ich soviel Wasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen einbringen will wie möglich.

Über Ratschläge Kritik ect würde ich mich sehr  freuen...

lg Mario


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hi Mario,
schön, dass du den schönen Hochteich erst mal stehe lassen willst.

Aus meiner Sicht sollte es erst mal reichen einige Steine aus dem grünen Rand aus dem Teich zu holen um auf 5-20cm Teife zu kommen und dort Pflanzen einzubringen.
In dem tieferen Bereich kann man auch tieferwachsende Pflanzen setzen, inden man sie etwas an den vorhandenen Steinen fixiert.
Für die tiefe Zone gibt es Seerosen oder andere Unterwasserpflanzen, die das Bild auflockern.
Zusätzliche Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat oder Wasserhyazinthen wachsen schnell und runden das natürliche Bild ab.

Nächste Jahr ist dein Teich dann so zugewachsen, dass du keine Betonmauer mehr einziehen willst.


----------



## Mario09 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu Danke Jörg für Rückmeldung...

Hab ich das richtig verstanden (Neuling mein erster Teich)

1)AAlso dort nur die Steine entfernen , Substrat also keines in der Grünen Zone oder dort Lehm/Sand einbringen ?

2) Ist halt nur eine Schicht Steine danach kommt dann die Folie !
Dachte an die Ufermatten wegen Eisplatten und Risse , und ich am Teichrand gerne Moose auch hätte ...

Zur besseren vorstellung so ca hätte ich mir den randbereich gedacht ...






Foto Moderlieschenking (hoffe ist ok das ich es verlinke)

Danke für die Tipps und Input will den Teich ja schön hinbekommen . 
Mit der Betonmauer , die hätte mich sowieso gestört, die werde ich dan gleich sein lassen ...

dann werde ich die Pläne nochmal überdenken wie ich das mache 

lg Mario


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hallo Mario,


hab jetzt erst deinen Beitrag gelesen.
Solch ein Haus günstig zu bekommen, und gleich mit einem Teich, meinen Glückwunsch!

Noch besser ist es wenn man sich auch einen Teich wünscht, dann passt es ja richtig wirklich. 

Wenn ich mich an deine Stelle denken sollte, was würde ich tun?
Ich würde den Hochteich so lassen, es sei denn er würde überhaupt nicht ins Bild passen. Er ist zwar mit Steinen überfrachtet, er wirkt bald wie eine Zisterne. Gut, das kann man ändern. Eine äußere Bepflanzung verdeckt in kurzer Zeit die Steinmauer, und was die innere Bepflanzung des Teiches betrifft da kommen gerade einige Tipps der anderen Boardies.

Ich will noch etwas anderes ins Spiel bringen.
Du hast etwas geniales getan, das Satellitenbild deines Grundstückes gepostet.

Wenn du willst, und das kannst nur du ganz allein, schau es dir doch einmal von einem anderen Gesichtspunkt aus an:
 

Ein zukünftiges Projekt, eine Erweiterung, so oder so ähnlich oder auch ganz anders. 

Den Platz hast du dazu, das Wichtigste an der ganzen Sache.


Ein Wasserfall gefällig oder eine Kaskade? Eine Brücke oder ein Steg? Eine kleine Insel? Oder eher minimalistisch?
Noch besser, ein Ufergraben!


Nur mal so von mir...


----------



## Mario09 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu Peter Danke für deine Rückmeldung...

Ja so was günstig besser gesagt Gratis ist eine tolle Sache  (bekommen es geschenkt, lange Geschichte)

Ich geh deine Punkte mal durch ...

Werde den Hochteich mal das/die Ersten Jahre mal so belassen (also kein Rückbau)

Ändern werde ich den Steinaufbau mal er passt so wie ich es Plane nachher gar nicht mehr in den Garten, aber das werde ich bis zum Umbau mal Kaschieren sozusagen  aber habe ja Zeit  

Äußere Bepflanzung ist Fix geplant neu zum Kaschieren und eine kleine Terrasse das Mann/Frau auch was vom Teich h hat derzeit gibst es keine Stelle wo man den Teich gemütlich beobachten kann  !

Danke, dachte mir mit dem Sattelitenbild kann man sich das auch ein bisschen besser vorstellen !





Deine Umbau Idee gefällt mir ... so ca. hab ich das auch im Kopf schon, nur das der Teich auf der anderen Seite erweitert wird (dort wo du ihn eingezeichnet hast kommt Gewächshaus und Nutzgarten hin der andere Teil würde sozusagen der Gartenteil werden, werde aber die tage mein Gartenprojekt vorstellen das man das Gesamt Konzept erahnen kann)

Wasserfall Kaskade wird es nicht (alleine wegen der Erwärmung der Teich liegt fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne) aber Ufer/ Sumpfzone würde ich dann auch fix erweitern beim Umbau

hab hier mal den Tagesverlauf ca. Animiert mit Cinema4d zur Vorstellung Google maps sei dank ;D von 06:00-21:00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV9lKuNnWMo

so hoffe habe nichts vergessen um die Zeit schon paar Bierchen 

und Danke euch allen für die tollen Ideen und Konstruktiven Kritiken das Forum ist echt toll 

lg Mario


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Servus Mario

Ich gehe jetzt mal nur auf den Teich ein 

Wie alt ist er den ? 
Wieviel Volumen/Liter ?
Sind Zierfische darin ?
Wenn nicht, wozu der Filter im Vordergrund ?

Euer Garten wird bestimmt ein Oase der Ruhe ... 

Liebe Grüße vom Schneeberg nach Zeiselmauer


----------



## Mario09 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gartenumbau vom Schaugarten zum Nutz- und Naturgarten …*

Hallo Helmut,

ich gehe die fragen mal durch 



Digicat schrieb:


> Wie alt ist er den ?
> Wie viel Volumen/Liter ?
> Sind Zierfische darin ?
> Wenn nicht, wozu der Filter im Vordergrund ?



Kurze Vorgeschichte, bekommen das Haus geschenkt von der Mutti meiner Lebensgefährtin
daher mache ich teilweise wage/schätzungen angaben (da die Mutter alles vorm Gärtner machen hat lassen und nicht wirklich viel vom Teich weiß Volumen ect)

1) ca. 5 Jahre und wurde nach ca. 2 Jahren Tiefer gegraben auf ca. 1,20 tiefste stelle (Schätzung) 

da Vögel Fische eingebracht haben (also es wurde nichts eingesetzt an Fischen)

2) ich Schätze mal 2500 Liter ca.

3) ja wie in Punkt 1 erwähnt ... glaube 2 Goldfische was ich gesehen habe letztes mal,
1 Molch und 1 __ Wasserläufer  auch noch ...das wars sozusagen Totes Gewässer  

Pumpe deshalb auch eingebaut worden (wegen Fischen)...

Fische werden alle abgegeben die darin sind 

lg Mario

PS: freue mich über alle anregungen udn tipps da ja noch alles im Planen ist


----------



## Mario09 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu kleines update. 

Wohnen nun endlich im Haus, doch früher als gedacht...

Mal ein paar Bilder von Heute, und eine Frage auch gleich, um was für eine Pflanze handelt es sich auf Bild 1 ?


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Ps:schöne grüsse aus NÖ bei 34 C.


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hi, Hi
da sieht man aber gar nix  
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Servus Mario,

ich habe auch einen Hochteich, bei mir war es aber notwendig, da ich ca. 50 cm Gefälle auf
dem Grundstück hatte, ich persönlich finde einen Hochteich praktisch, da man zum
bearbeiten der Uferzonen viel besser hinkommt.
Auch vom Sicherheitsaspekt ist der Hochteich auf alle Fälle besser.
Nährstoffeintrag findet beim Hochteich auch definitiv weniger statt.

LG Markus


----------



## Angie66 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hallo Mario, 

Ich würde den Hochteich auf keinen Fall rückbauen. 
Wenn es dir mit den vielen Steinen nicht gefällt, kannst du doch immer noch den Erdaushub vom großen Teich dazu verwenden, einen künstlichen Hang anzuschütten. 

  

Bei uns im Garten sind ca. 14% Gefälle. Wir haben am Teichende eine Mauer aus Pflanzringen eingemörtelt, 60 cm hoch, dann mit Muttboden und Bruchsteinen terrassenförmig angelegt, damit die Pflanzringe nicht zu sehen sind. 

Du könntest den Hochteich über einen kleinen Bachlauf oder Wasserfall mit dem neuen Teich verbinden. 

Lass dir Zeit und überstürze nichts. Hier bekommst du bestimmt noch einige Vorschläge. 

Durchforste das Forum, schau dir Bilder an. 
Ich selbst bin noch nicht lange Mitglied und komme aus dem Staunen gar nicht raus, wie erfinderisch und konstruktiv hier manche User sind.


----------



## Angie66 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Noch was, 
Wenn ich mir deinen Hochteich so anschaue: 
Es wäre schade, wenn du die schönen Natursteine nicht wenigstens an ein oder zwei Seiten so lässt, wie sie sind. Mit der richtigen Bepflanzung würde es ein Augenschmaus werden. 



Hier noch ein Bild unserer Mauer oberhalb des Teiches. Sie ist vom Bach angefangen 13 m lang und 80 cm hoch.


----------



## Mario09 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Huhu,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, haben die Woche so gut wie jede Minute im Garten verbracht (30 Celsius+) ...

so haben wir die Tage ca. verbracht  ...


 

Ihr habt mich schon vor 1 Monat überzeugt das der Hochteich nicht Rückgebaut wird , haben uns angefreundet damit und er gefällt uns immer Besser ! 
(könnte vielleicht ein Admin nach "Mein Teich und ich" verschieben und Umbenennen ihn nur Hochteich)

Nun die Bilder, und Paar Infos: (da hat letztens woll was nicht geklappt)

1) Um welche Pflanze Handelt es sich hier ?


 

2)1 Tag Sichttiefe 30 cm , nach einer Woche nun Sichttiefe bis zum Teichgrund....(UVC hab ich nun angeschlossen) Wasser dürfte recht Nährstoffarm sein....


 

 

 

3)Ein paar Teich Schnappschüsse


 

 

4)Gestern wurden die vergammelten alten Seerosenblätter entfernt ....


 

 

 

Eckdaten:
Tiefste Stelle ca. 140 cm 
6 Goldfische
UVC 11 Watt
Filter für Teiche mit 15.000 Liter ausgelegt
Teichvolumen Schätze ich auf 3000-4000 Liter ...(werde ihn die tage mal genau ausmessen)

Und eine Liste mit Teich/Wasser-Pflanzen hab ich mir auch mal zusammen geschrieben:
2xAlisma plantago aquatica (__ Froschlöffel) € 3,90
2xCarex riparia (Ufersegge) 3,90
3xCyperus longus (Langes Zyperngras)3.90
Elodea canadensis (__ Wasserpest)
2xGratiola officinalis (__ Gottesgnadenkraut)3.90
2xNymphoides peltata (__ Seekanne)3,90
Pontederia cordata (__ Hechtkraut)8,5
Scirpus lacustris (Teichsimse)4,90
Typha minima (__ Zwergrohrkolben)5,80
Caltha palustris 'Plena' (Gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume)4,90
2xMenyanthes trifoliata (Bitterklee)4,90
Persicaria amphibia (__ Wasserknöterich)€ 4,90
Veronica beccabunga (Bachehrenpreis)3,90 
2xSagittaria sagittifolia (__ Pfeilkraut)3,90
Butomus umbellatus (Schwanenlilie)
Potentilla palustre (Comarum) (__ Blutauge)
Ranunculus lingua (Zungenhahnenfuß)
Sparganium erectum (__ Igelkolben)
Thelypteris palustris (__ Sumpffarn)
Juncus inflexus (glaucus) (Blaubinse)
2xLysimachia nummularia (__ Pfennigkraut)
Stratiotes aloides (__ Wasseraloe, __ Krebsschere)

was haltet ihr davon oder übertreibe ich es mit der menge und Schnellwüchsigen Pflanzen, oder haut das so hin  ?

lg Mario


----------



## doh (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hallo Mario,
sieht ja richtig schick aus 

Gefällt mir definitiv besser wie vorher 



> 1) Um welche Pflanze Handelt es sich hier ?


__ Fieberklee 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Angie66 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projekt Hochteich Rückbau/Umbau*

Hi Mario, 

hast du gut gemacht: oki 
Willst du den großen Teich noch dran bauen? Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. Würde dann vielleicht echt mal über einen Schwimmteich nachdenken. Deine Frau taucht ja gerne mal ab, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann.

Die Pflanzen hast du gut ausgesucht, aber ich würde die gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume gegen eine normale austauschen. da haben die Insekten mehr von.
__ Blutweiderich würde auch gut aussehen.

  

der wächst auch außerhalb des Teiches, wenn du ihn immer gut gießt.

Bachnellkwurz hab ich auch gern. 

  

Hier sieht man nur noch die Samenstände.


----------



## Mario09 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu,

@Marcel, Danke für die Pflanzen Info

@Angie, Danke, werde mir die echte Sumpfdotterblumen holen, und der Bachnelkwurz gefällt mir auch sehr gut !

So kurz zum Teich, nach 2 Tagen Regen ist der Teich nun Glasklar wie ich finde,...


 

 



Eine Frage wieder kann es sich am Bild um eine __ Karausche Handeln (hoffe man erkennt was, aber der Böse lasst sich so schlecht ablichten) ? Weil __ Goldfisch ist es keiner Denke ich mal 


 

Mein Test Substrat mit den ersten __ Brunnenkresse Keimen nach 2 Tagen (Samen) ich hoffe es kommen ein paar durch 


 

 

Und noch ein Paar Schnappschüsse von Heute


 

 

 

 

 

 

lg Mario


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Mario,
eine __ Karausche von einem __ Goldfisch unterscheiden? Auf so einem Bild nicht möglich. 
Und nein, die Farbe ist kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal!


----------



## Mario09 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu Christine,

gg dachte ich mir das man nichts erkennt dachte probier mein Glück mal so, dann werde ich ihn mal die Tage raus fangen und betrachten ! 
Und in einer weißen Wanne ablichten...

Ja das die Farbe kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist war mir schon klar 

lg Mario


----------



## Mario09 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu, 
nach langem hin und her haben wir unsere Miniterrasse mal so gebaut!
Da wir so wenig wie Möglich an Teichfläche verlieren wollten ...

Die Bilder :


 

 

 

 

 

 


lg Mario (und schnell wieder in den Garten raus)


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*



Die Sitzecke wäre mir allerdings ein wenig zu klein


----------



## Mario09 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu Christine,

da hast du natürlich recht (mir auch) , aber für das nächste jahr ist direkt daran grenzend ein 2 Teich geplant  .....(doku pläne poste ich mal bei schlechtetter)

noch 2 Bilder von Heute...


 

 

lg Mario


----------



## Mario09 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu,

Flucht ins Haus bei 31C im Schatten, am Wochenende sollen es sogar 39Cwerden uiii ...
Kurze zusammen fassung as ist passiert:
-Matten eingesandet
-50 Kg Spielsand eingebracht 
-15 Kg Teicherde 
-Wieder ein neuer Fisch dazu gekommen (vögel) derzeit 2 cm gross mal schauen was das wird 
-Molch und der Frosch (Paul) sind verschwunden 
-Mini Terasse gebaut

Ja wie geplant habe ich neue Pflanzen gekauft vor 3 Wochen, die Hälfte meiner Wunschliste gab es natürlich nicht!

Dazugekommen sind derzeit an Pflanzen:
Equisetum scirpoides
__ Iris Pseudacorus
Myriopphyllum aquaticum
Pontederia cordata
Equisetum hyemale robustum
Thelypteris palustris
Lythrum salicaria
Houttuynia cordata 'Chameleon

Ein paar Fotos von Heute (+pflanzen frage 1 Bild was wächst direkt beim __ Sumpffarn) !


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

lg Mario&Julia


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

*Hei Mario und Julia* :gratuliere
Ihr habt wirklich einen sehr hübschen Teich, mit schönem Umfeld...
Gute Entscheidung , aus eurem Hochteich , das Beste zu machen
Viel Vergnügen weiterhin und danke, für die netten Berichte...
ich lese schon seit Mai  mit


----------



## Mario09 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu,

Gestern sind noch 3 pflanzen dazu gekommen:
-Carex riparia
-Acorus calamus Variegatus
-__ Froschlöffel
die Bepflanzung ist mal fertig derzeit ...

was ist noch passiert :
-wasser Trübung und Algenanflug nach der Pflanzen Aktion Teichere ect. wieder halbwegs unter Kontrolle nach kleinem WW
-UVC abgeschaltet seit 2 Wochen
-kämpfe seit 2-3 Wochen-gegen Seerosenblattläuse
-1 Neuer Fisch wurde eingeschleppt derzeit 2 cm  noch keine Ahnung was das wird (kein goldi :9 )

ein paar Fotos von Heute noch..


----------



## Zottel (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Dein Teich gefällt mir richtig gut. Wir wollen uns für die Goldfische einen neuen Teich bauen und haben uns auch schon überlegt einen Hochteich zu machen. Bekommt man die Steine, die ihr für die Umrandung habt, beim Baustoffhändler?


----------



## Mario09 (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochteich*

Huhu Petra,

denke leider nicht die Steine sind vom Gärtner vom Steinbruch ums eck !

lg Mario


----------



## Mario09 (3. März 2014)

Huhu, oje die bilder aus dem thread sind alle weg  ...

dan füge ich mal das Album 2013 ein [album]2514[/album]

lg Mario


----------

